# New self bailing whitewater and fly fishing rafts from JPW spring 2013



## jpwinc (Sep 19, 2008)

Greetings everyone. In keeping with our new Self Bailing raft design developments, I welcome Everyone to visit this web site to see our latest models, and what they are all about. 
New Self bailing Whitewater and fly fishing rafts from JPW.

Thank you for your continued support.


----------

